# Vote For My Car Please - Classic Car Of The Year



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got back from holiday to discover that my cherished Aston Martin 1974 V8 has been shortlisted for the Classic Car of the Year at the NEC in November - in the 1970s category obviously...it appears that visitors to the site then vote for the best car in each category, the winner of which goes forward to the show itself. I am clearly a bit late off the mark as some fellah in a Honda Civic is winning my category. Now I know you won't want a fellow watchnut to be trounced so...can you vote for me please! Here is the link...

http://www.ccoty.co.uk/classic_car_voting.php?cat=4

You can select not the receive further information to preserve your privacy...and as there was no Aston Martin presence at the show last year I feel it is my duty to be there as a token gesture for all of us fans of handmade British icons...not many left now.

Thanks in advance for your support. I no doubt will get a slagging off for having such an eco-unfriendly beast on the road but actually keeping and restoring one of these marvellous pieces of engineering is actually much more GREEN than buying some new tin eurobox every 3 years...and I did most of the restoration myself.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Voted. Good luck!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Watchnut or not the Aston gets my vote :thumbsup:

h34r: First time I've seen Honda Civic & Classic in the same sentence


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just put my vote in- good luck. Even without the heads up, I think yours would have got my vote anyway, though it would have been a close run thing with the Stag. Had a soft spot for them for years, but little point in getting one as I'd probably never get in the thing at 6'7"!!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Voted. Good luck.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Another vote for the AM.

Ian.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Vote cast. It was the Honda... right? :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Done and done. Very nice car fella! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

voted, and best of luck.

My elan was in a classic car show last Monday, and it didn't even win 'Best 1992 Lotus (in Black)' award!!!

I had to also put my second vote against the 308. a Black 308 GTB with Cream leather and deep front spoiler is my lottery car, and I couldn't resist! I bid on one last year at an auction in Kings Lynn but the piston rings had gone (oil really smelt of fuel) and it still went Â£8k over top estimate, which was Â£10k over my budget.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

You've got my vote, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

pics?


----------



## frankcat (Aug 25, 2010)

VOTED :jump:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Voted - I probably wouldn't be able to get in one either at 68 (years old) :lol:

Does this one have the machine guns and the ejector seat? I was in the Bond film one once on a publicity shoot in Edinburgh, it was a trashmare inside - most of the interior had been gutted out for filmic purposes to make room for the number plates revolve controls and everything else that was supposed to happen etc. I understand they used more than one car for the movie, the one I was in with all the trickery, and one that was real with the proper interior and faked up stick on controls. :yes:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Voted, I just love those 1970/80's Astons.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

You have my vote. But it was a close call between you and the camper van...

Frank


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another vote, although it was close as the Stag nearly got it


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

Love those V8s so voted your way.

Dad had a blue auto 'OI' then a red 79 Vantage followed by a brown 80 auto with BBS alloys.

He sold the blue one to Pinewood studios for a Timothy Dalton Bond film where they destroyed it. Just helps to make the remaining examples rarer I guess.

Good luck


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

glug said:


> He sold the blue one to Pinewood studios for a Timothy Dalton Bond film where they destroyed it.


I firmly believe Timothy Dalton didn't do any "Bond" films. I think the titles were just typos. 

Later,

William


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> Just put my vote in- good luck. Even without the heads up, I think yours would have got my vote anyway, though it would have been a close run thing with the Stag. Had a soft spot for them for years, but little point in getting one as I'd probably never get in the thing at 6'7"!!


Well I am 6ft 7ins too, and the Aston is SOOO comfortable. It is the reason I have always had big cars like Astons, Jags, Bentleys, Bristols etc...but I still have my first ever car, from 30 years ago, which is an......

MG Midget


----------

